# hybrid retrofit kit



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

How does this guy make the headlines week after week, year after year? Hasn't he solved all the world's problems yet?


----------



## Beltane (Sep 8, 2012)

The article said, "The system is estimated to add maybe $3,000 to the cost of a vehicle and could be used around town to augment mileage by at least 50 percent, if not run in all-electric mode for 100-percent fuel savings".

I wonder if that means that you could buy the system for $3000. That would be awesome if you could!


----------



## crxls (Aug 25, 2012)

Assuming this kit works as described, couldn't you use the motors for regen while driving with the ice or would this not be efficient? 

This kit pictured would directly fit my girl's accord. If it does work as stated, I'll hand deliver $3,000 tomorrow morning and pick up my conversion. I like it

Also, 2 motors each at 200 ft tq. Would that Still be a total of 200 tq or 400 tq? Not sure how this adds up. Either way, nice numbers


----------



## Beltanespirit (Sep 11, 2012)

There is no place to subscribe to wait and see if it will ever be offered to the public.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I would expect it to be available the year after the VW XL1.


----------



## T1 Terry (Jan 29, 2011)

Have you ever run a magnet across a gravel patch? How much crap attached itself to the magnet? The same thing will happen attaching permanent magnets to an area close to the ground, the result is a massive lump of grinding material that tears itself to pieces in a very short period. Surely this was obvious to all involved before they even started but there doesn't appear to be any form of mechanical shielding so how do they plan to avoid the inevitable?

T1 Terry


----------



## dreamer (Feb 28, 2009)

crxls said:


> Assuming this kit works as described, couldn't you use the motors for regen while driving with the ice or would this not be efficient?
> 
> This kit pictured would directly fit my girl's accord. If it does work as stated, I'll hand deliver $3,000 tomorrow morning and pick up my conversion. I like it
> 
> Also, 2 motors each at 200 ft tq. Would that Still be a total of 200 tq or 400 tq? Not sure how this adds up. Either way, nice numbers


400 ft-lbs torque is nothing at the wheels. Even an economy car puts 1200 ft-lbs to the wheels. Remember that a transmission typically multiplies torque by 3-4 and differential by 3-4. Bypassing the trans and diff, this vehicle would have poor acceleration on electric alone.

At least the EMIS system from Netgain, which replaces a section of driveshaft on rwd vehicles, multiplies a 200-500 ft-lb torque motor by 3-4 through the differential.

Still the cost of any hybrid system is mostly batteries, because a too-small battery pack doesn't improve mpg by enough to be worthwhile.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

As soon as the wheel bearings crap out you loose the motor. Compound that with all the metal crap that stays because it is all magnetized and picking up all the road debris and metal shavings from the wheels and brakes. 

Wheel motors in cars has been proven to be a DEAD HORSE. 

The article comes up because people see it and OOOOO and AAAAAA about how cool that would be to have that before investigating the reality of wheel motors over the years.


----------

